# gaming rig for around 35k to 39k



## prakash003 (Apr 13, 2014)

What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: mid -gaming like dmc 5, batman arkham knights, fifa 14 , crysis 3 , battlefield 3 in med settings and photodhop 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35 k to 39 k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500gb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no..samsung 21 inch

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:monitor, keyboard,  mouse, speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within 1 week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: indore (M.P) . buying locally

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2014)

Intel Core i3 4130 -7500,

Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,

Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,

Antec VP450P -2600,

Sapphire R7 265 2GB -12500,

Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 -4000,

Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,

WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3000.

TOTAL -39,000.


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 13, 2014)

thanks for quick reply ...but what if we think of buying amd processor and graphic card . Would it be better than i3 and I hv already bought a dvd writer ( sorry for not mentioning it )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

a i3 will struggle on gaming especially cpu demanding games like crysis 3 or the like. here  is my suggestion.

fx 6300 -7.1k
gigabyte 970a ds3p -5.9k
corsair vengeance 4gb - 2.8k /gskill ripjawsx /kingston hyperx 
amd r9 270x -15.5k
wd blue 1tb - 3.8k
antec vp550p - 3.5k
cooler master n200/n300 - 3.2k /corsair carbide spec 01 -3.8k
logitech mk200 -0.7k


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

i3 2120 -CPU
DH67CL-MB
Corsair Vengeance 4 GB(More Is Good)
Have 500 GB HardDisk Make sure it is 7200 Rpm
Corsair VS450 PSU
Ati Radeon HD 6670 DDR3 2GB
*Cooler Master Haf X 912 Combat*-Cabinet(May Be Lower)
Cooler Master EVo 212 CPU Cooler(For Uninterrupted Gaming For More Hours)---Not Very Much Needed
 Comes Around 30K


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 13, 2014)

I m bit confused with i3 4130 and  fx 6300 ...which is better help me guys


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

prakash003 said:


> I m bit confused with i3 4130 and  fx 6300 ...which is better help me guys



fx 6300 will be better for future. dual cores wont cut.

- - - Updated - - -



Arjun609 said:


> i3 2120 -CPU
> DH67CL-MB
> Corsair Vengeance 4 GB(More Is Good)
> Have 500 GB HardDisk Make sure it is 7200 Rpm
> ...



are you still  living in 2011?? . it is 2014 now. you wanna op to buy a 2120??


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> fx 6300 will be better for future. dual cores wont cut.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i3 2120 is enough for all games in 2014


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey guys would amd r9 270 be better....what abt its price


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

prakash003 said:


> Hey guys would amd r9 270 be better....what abt its price


 They Start about 15 k-18K (Flipkart)


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply....one more would antec vp450p be enough instead of vp550p


----------



## Amit Majumder (Apr 13, 2014)

Graphics	        :-Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X Boost OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card		Rs:- 15052/-
Processor	        :-AMD FX-6300					Rs:- 7800/-
Motherboard	:-MSI 970A-G43					Rs:- 5284/-
Ram		        :-Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB			Rs:- 2800/-
SMPS		        :-Antec VP450P 					Rs:- 2600
Hard Disk Drive	:-WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB				Rs:- 3900/-
Cabinet		:-Antec X1					Rs:- 2600/-

Total :- 40036/-

These are online prices. Local market prices should be less, and will fit for your budget!


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 14, 2014)

Guys I hv heard that amd processors have over heating problems is that so ?.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 14, 2014)

prakash003 said:


> Guys I hv heard that amd processors have over heating problems is that so ?.



you can always buy after market cooler if you feel you need one. even low cost antec a20 will be enough.

- - - Updated - - -



Arjun609 said:


> i3 2120 is enough for all games in 2014



we are not suggesting the "enough " ones, but rather best vfm ones. 2120 is based on sandy bridge architecture launched on 2011. you will not find any boards available for it, say, in 1-2 years. what will you do if something happens for the board?? it will be an excess burden to people. always suggest new and vfm products.

- - - Updated - - -



Amit Majumder said:


> Graphics	        :-Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X Boost OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card		Rs:- 15052/-
> Processor	        :-AMD FX-6300					Rs:- 7800/-
> Motherboard	:-MSI 970A-G43					Rs:- 5284/-
> Ram		        :-Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB			Rs:- 2800/-
> ...



you are likely to have issues with msi rma. also antec x1 is not really good.


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 14, 2014)

But does it really overheat ?


----------



## Gladiator1419 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rather wasting money on building a unsatisfactory buy a console ps3 modded


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Buy some cpu coolers like Cooler master Hyper Evo 212 they solve problem or go for liquid cooling(Costlier)


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gladiator1419 said:


> Rather wasting money on building a unsatisfactory buy a console ps3 modded



But ps3 is not enough cause it cant do many things as pc does


----------



## Amit Majumder (Apr 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can always buy after market cooler if you feel you need one. even low cost antec a20 will be enough.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I use the Antec X1 myself. And it is an awesome cabinet.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Amit Majumder said:


> I use the Antec X1 myself. And it is an awesome cabinet.



it is awesome by looks, but lacks in performance. it does not offer cable management options and cables looks messing around the cabinet. it reduces the proper airflow too.  better alternatives are available.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2014)

Get a HIS R9 270 which is more than enough and is a better buy over the X which helps in getting 2 to 3 fps more at max. 270X is a waste of money. Save the Rs 1500 there and get a proper airy cabinet like the Corsair 200R or CM K381/380 etc etc. Antec X1 is the worst cabinet you can buy.


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get a HIS R9 270 which is more than enough and is a better buy over the X which helps in getting 2 to 3 fps more at max. 270X is a waste of money. Save the Rs 1500 there and get a proper airy cabinet like the Corsair 200R or CM K381/380 etc etc. Antec X1 is the worst cabinet you can buy.


Ok thn I m not going with antec x1 but abt 270x I hv already ordered it from fk


----------



## deathblade (Apr 22, 2014)

^^ At what price?


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 22, 2014)

deathblade said:


> ^^ At what price?


 at 15k


----------



## deathblade (Apr 22, 2014)

Reasonable


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 23, 2014)

deathblade said:


> Reasonable


  yeaa  (Y)


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking at various bechmarks,the i3-4130 outperforms the fx 6300 is most games and consumes less power while doing so,so i would suggest the i3-4130,this way you also save money for extra cooling.For graphics card i would suggest the 750Ti or R9 270 as per your budget.Also get 8gb dual channel 1600mhz ram and good psu like Antec VP550 and case like Cooler Master N300.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 23, 2014)

its just a hype that i3 will struggle in gaming so get it clearly i3 4130 will be better than fx6300 for fx6300 you need a good mobo,good cpu cooler.You can spend that money on gpu and get 20% better gaming experience


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, have a look at the Crysis 3 CPU performance benchmark here and you will find the real place of i3 in a multi-threaded CPU demanding games which is the future...or already the new path of the gaming industry.
*www.techspot.com/review/642-crysis-3-performance/page6.html

You can similarly check the performance of other games like Hitman Absolution, Metro Last light and find out the real story. Couple of games which are very less CPU demanding and depends upon single thread performance, only runs well on the i3 due to its better per core performance but they run well above 50 FPS with the AMD 6 Core CPU too. So decide accordingly.

Check here for Metro Last Light
*www.techspot.com/review/670-metro-last-light-performance/page6.html


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 23, 2014)

So basically its like this, you can hope devs will optimize their games like crysis 3 and choose 6300 or you can go i3 which performs better in most games ?


----------



## deathblade (Apr 23, 2014)

Future games will be multithreaded coz even the consoles these days are multicored(ps4,Xbox 1)


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup I also thinks so thats why I m going wid amd fx 6300 

- - - Updated - - -

Guys which version of windows 8 should I get 32bit or 64bit


----------



## deathblade (Apr 23, 2014)

64bit without any doubt coz 32bit won't use above 2.66GB of ram


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for ur quick reply but I hv heard that most of the games run on 32 bit


----------



## deathblade (Apr 23, 2014)

32 bit games will run on 64bit


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 23, 2014)

deathblade said:


> 32 bit games will run on 64bit



Ohh thn I will go with 64 bit thank a lot


----------



## deathblade (Apr 23, 2014)

U r welcome..... Do post the pics of ur PC


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 24, 2014)

deathblade said:


> U r welcome..... Do post the pics of ur PC


Sure bro


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys pls suggest good budget ups


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2014)

Get FX 6300 and be future proof.. Sure, in single threaded applications i3 can be a little bit faster but developers have made the  a quadcore the minimum requireents in all new games.. All new games will fully utilise multi core systems and for that a 6300 pwns an i3...


----------



## prakash003 (Apr 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Get FX 6300 and be future proof.. Sure, in single threaded applications i3 can be a little bit faster but developers have made the  a quadcore the minimum requireents in all new games.. All new games will fully utilise multi core systems and for that a 6300 pwns an i3...


Yup thats y I bought fx 6300


----------



## deathblade (Apr 30, 2014)

Have u purchased ur rig? If so do post the pics


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 30, 2014)

prakash003 said:


> Guys pls suggest good budget ups



go for apc ones.


----------



## prakash003 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for ur suggestion


----------

